

ServiceWorkers and Firefox - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/06/serviceworkers-and-firefox/

======
aikah
So it's basically an https proxy server running on the client in a worker
thread that can work offline right?

~~~
SimeVidas
Sounds about right :)

------
derefr
So, like the HTML5 Application Cache, but actually useful.

------
th3iedkid
Is there any work on having something like HTML5 lite with a lighter browser
implementation?Because things like these call for more devices(sockets) to
used , which takes more resourceful computers to accomplish.Is there any work
on actually reducing the browser foot-print , right from spec level?

------
dccoolgai
This is exciting. I don't track too many of these standards efforts closely,
but I've been following this one for a while. I honestly think that offline-
first will do more to close the gap with native than anything.

------
technological
Are web workers,any way related to service workers ??

~~~
wereHamster
Read this overview: [http://jakearchibald.com/2014/service-worker-first-
draft/](http://jakearchibald.com/2014/service-worker-first-draft/)

~~~
walterbell
> It's like having a proxy server running on the client

Is that "proxy server" under the control of the client or the origin site?
e.g. can it perform content transformation? That post talks mostly about
offline caching, are there other use cases driving the proposal?

~~~
rictic
It's under the control of the origin site (for client manipulation there are
stable extension apis in most browsers for this already).

The primary use case is caching and offline / partial connectivity, but it's
full javascript and the service worker can construct arbitrary responses.

Here's a good overview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQMl7mFB6g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uQMl7mFB6g)

